# I have a chance to buy it ..what do you think...



## smilingdog (Mar 7, 2014)

cycle truck , I think


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 7, 2014)

If you like it buy it


----------



## jpromo (Mar 7, 2014)

Not many prewar CTs floating around but there are incorrect parts like the basket, chainguard, and the wheels appear to be later replacements. Repainted. Missing badge. Missing dropstand? The rest looks pretty good to my untrained cycle-truck eyes. It's a good bike if you can get the right price on it. A perfect swap meet or parade cruiser if you're not concerned with dissecting apart its originality.

I can't see the price tag, but it looks like a 500$ bike to me. A bit more if you love it. Cheers!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2014)

*keep on cycletruckin*



smilingdog said:


> cycle truck , I think



buy it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! don't wait


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 7, 2014)

When I zoom in on this picture it really looks like it has a drop stand. And for having the wrong basket this is a nice replacement. I love my Cycletruck so I would say Buy It.


----------



## smilingdog (Mar 7, 2014)

you guys are basket cases!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2014)

*keep on cycletruckin*



STRADALITE said:


> When I zoom in on this picture it really looks like it has a drop stand. And for having the wrong basket this is a nice replacement. I love my Cycletruck so I would say Buy It.



looks like a drop stand to me also


----------



## REC (Mar 8, 2014)

rustystone2112 said:


> looks like a drop stand to me also




What was your verdict? 
I agree with the $500 or so price, especially if you're looking to restore, as you will be looking for parts based on what I see.

REC


----------



## smilingdog (Mar 8, 2014)

The price is cheap, it has a drop stand. I just don't want to be come a Bicycle collector! Please help me!!!!!!!! Talk me out of this.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 8, 2014)

smilingdog said:


> The price is cheap, it has a drop stand. I just don't want to be come a Bicycle collector! Please help me!!!!!!!! Talk me out of this.




Buy it, and then pass it to me. I've been looking for a cycletruck for ages.
Problem solved.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 8, 2014)

smilingdog said:


> The price is cheap, it has a drop stand. I just don't want to be come a Bicycle collector! Please help me!!!!!!!! Talk me out of this.




It's too late to help you & here's why...

First of all you have taken more actions to becoming a bike nut then not.

1. You signed up to the forum, who knows maybe more.
2. You like the price.
3. You have taken an interest in the details of this bike.
4. You are asking for opinions on this bike.
5. You probably realized that after awhile just one bike will not do.
6. You see & admire the other bikes posted here.
7. There's more but I'll let the rest of  the  " basket cases " reply.


----------



## RustyK (Mar 8, 2014)

smilingdog said:


> The price is cheap, it has a drop stand. I just don't want to be come a Bicycle collector! Please help me!!!!!!!! Talk me out of this.




Don't fight it, that only makes things worse. Give in, do it now. It is a tragedy to die not having been a bike collector.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 8, 2014)

smilingdog said:


> The price is cheap, it has a drop stand. I just don't want to be come a Bicycle collector! Please help me!!!!!!!! Talk me out of this.




None of us want to be us either.


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 8, 2014)

Its awesome, go for it. If you don't want it, where is at ?


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 8, 2014)

smilingdog said:


> you guys are basket cases!






Congratulations !  And welcome to the forum !

You'll be designated basket case # 06/2012...


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 9, 2014)

Buy it. It'll make you cool. It'll feel good. Everyone else it doing it.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## smilingdog (Mar 12, 2014)

turned out to be that the only thing original was the frame and front fender...Still only have one antique bike. Not a collector yet!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 12, 2014)

smilingdog said:


> turned out to be that the only thing original was the frame and front fender...Still only have one antique bike. Not a collector yet!




 You tell us ..."Not a collector yet"

But read again the first words that you posted !

" turned out to be that the only thing original was the frame & front fender"...

You may not admit it to us...but in your sub-conscience mind lingers this thought...
"maybe the next one I get will have this or that..."

So you buy another one & you know  that this is it...the one you've been looking  for & the
search is over. You tell yourself, "that's it no more"...

But soon you discover that this bike could use some parts to make it the way you want it
to look.

So you find another one & although not complete...it has parts that you need...
So you buy this one just for the part & you tell yourself...that's ok because I will
sell what's left.

But you don't.
And it goes on & on...


 "Been there..Done that"....

I say enjoy it while you can...after all we are just "temporary owners"...many years from now
someone else will be enjoying your nice collection.


----------



## FloridaRust (Mar 13, 2014)

Woa woa woa I am not in anyway a bike collector more like a bike blood donor that breath life into a old forgotten memory. Than I pass the beauty onto someone else to enjoy and make fond memories. If it works out in a cycle of 2 to 6 years they come wondering back me and I refix them again and send them onto the new owner  And I would really think on buying that cool cycletruck with it flaws.


----------

